# hauling goats



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

How does a camper shell work for hauling goats? Do they butt the windows and break them? copper


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That depends on the goat. My boys behave very well in a pick up with a camper shell. They do not have horns and they had windows to look out of. They became familiar with traveling in a camper shell at an early age.
IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I haul my boys by two different methods. I have a canopy on my dodge and a stock rack on my ford. It seems to me that with the added head room in the stock rack, the actually get alot more rowdy. While in the canopy though, they seem to be pretty ok. They live together and there is a dominate but for the most part, all is well. What I have noticed with my normal height canopy is, by next year I will have to replace it with a taller one. They are already hitting their horns on the top. Which might also be why they are calmer, dont know. As for window, no issues there at all. In the summer I even open em up enough so they can stick their heads out. They dont do it on the move but at a stop light, they like to take a look around outside.

Ideally I think I am going to go to a locale metal fab place and have them make me a custom stock rack. The one I have now is way taller then I need at something like 7' tall. Id like to have one at 48"-50" tall with a storage rack on top of that to put packing supplies and bales of hay. The basic frame wouldnt cost to much, or pick up a used stock rack for 150.00 on average and have em go from there. Then have galvanized sheet metal attached to the frame work. When all done, should be well under the average price of a work canopy.


----------

